
Be nice to nerds - cronjobber
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21702183-forget-cool-kids-geeks-are-now-shaping-new-products-and-services-be-nice-nerds
======
beyondcompute
Be nice to everyone (at least to people who do not commit the wrong
apparently) :)

~~~
internaut
I don't know if anybody thought the same thing but it was so nice to see the
pocket monster people hunting a Vaporeon after what we saw in Nice.

The crowds of people in the videos were so completely different it is hard to
put it into words.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hUdj7mgpHw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hUdj7mgpHw)

More of this please!

------
jlgaddis
Similar to the quote in the article, I can remember one of my high school
teachers telling my class (20+ years ago), "Be nice to the nerds. You'll be
working for one someday.".

